# Intel 3600 (PowerVR)



## proxy77 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, all! I have a problem with my netbook Asus 1225C. The netbook has a resolution of 1366x768 but when FreeBSD is installed, I don't get that. Today my display resolution was only 1024x600! How can *I* get a resolution of 1366x768 with my PowerVR graphics card?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 30, 2013)

Use the KMS Intel video driver.


----------



## adamk (Mar 31, 2013)

The GMA3600 is not an intel GPU, it's from PowerVR as the OP said.  The intel video driver, with or without KMS, isn't going to work. On FreeBSD, the only option is going to be the vesa driver, which is not going to be able to drive non-vesa resolutions.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2013)

Huh.  I wonder why Asus would use it.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 31, 2013)

Because netbook manufactures like to use the least standard hardware possible to keep us on our toes 

To be honest, it probably has something to do with minimizing power consumption. I have been told that the iPhone uses an unbranded PowerVR chipset for its graphics capabilities, so do some of the Google Nexus devices. Strange how the company behind it all (Imagination) is pretty unheard of, LOL.


----------



## texadactyl (Feb 28, 2014)

My motherboard is an Intel D2550MUD2 Mini-ITX with "GMA3650" (same PowerVR SGX 545 as the 3600 but with a slightly faster processor) graphics.  I have been kicking myself once I found out how badly Intel has abandoned the BSD and GNU/Linux communities.  Live and Learn!

I don't know if this is possible on FreeBSD but I can manage acceptably on Xubuntu Linux as follows (don't expect fancy 3D renedering Gimp projects!):

Kernel graphics module: gma500_gfx (intended for PowerVR SGX 535 graphics)
X-Windows video driver: xserver-xorg-video-modesetting (allows up to 1920x1080 on my display)
I can even play back 1080p video flawlessly.  It looks quite nice on my 22" display.

I could not tell you how to code the associated xorg.conf because everything is automated: graphics-detection during installation and subsequent Xorg launches; I do not even have a generated xorg.conf.  This is a blessing (made it easy to get started with my desktop) and a curse (I didn't learn any thing - pity).

Best wishes to the others in the same boat.

Richard


----------



## texadactyl (Feb 28, 2014)

Disclaimer from Intel appears here, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.3-linux.

A well-done catalogue of Intel "GMA" appears here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA.


----------



## goshanecr (Nov 10, 2020)

Guys! Up please!

I have a old nettop, and want to use it for education of my child. So I need a KMS enabled console. Is it possible with that graphics card?
Here is hw-probe information from it: https://bsd-hardware.info/index.php?probe=e660e12e3c

I'm try graphics/drm-current-kmod and graphics/drm-legacy-kmod, but none of them working .

Please give any info!


----------



## tingo (Nov 10, 2020)

See post #3. In short: this is a PoverVR chipset, there probably isn't an Xorg driver for it (in FreeBSD at least), so the only thing you will get out of it is VESA. No KMS.


----------



## goshanecr (Nov 10, 2020)

tingo said:


> See post #3. In short: this is a PoverVR chipset, there probably isn't an Xorg driver for it (in FreeBSD at least), so the only thing you will get out of it is VESA. No KMS.


Bad, bad, bad, bad!


----------

